

Countdown to iPhone 2.0 - michjeanty
http://money.cnn.com/2008/03/28/magazines/fortune/tech/moritz_iPhone.fortune/

======
one0them
Until I can install GNU on it, it's not mine. Why would I want to pay for
something which isn't mine?

